# triceps twice per week - overtraining ?



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok so im going to be starting another course next week.

im hoping for lean gains ive got my diet spot on now,supplements ect.

ive identified my calves forearms and abs are my weakpoints and i know i can train them twice per week so thats my plan i hope to follow this 6 day routine just wondered what people thought

also i am trying to improve my triceps so im thinking of training them twice per week - 1 strength day and 1 'sculpting day' this is where i will be performing alot of slow long reps

mon-chest + triceps( strength - bench press/dips/cgbp ect

tue-back + biceps

wed-calves forearms and abs - heavy day

thursday- quads and hamstrings

friday - shoulders and triceps (sculpting)

saturday-calves forearms and abs - alot of reps - 30 second rest between sets .. maybe rotate this session with cardio ?

sunday - REST !

i am 13'2 st

5-9

age 20

training 3 years on and off

cycle - 50mg dbol for 30 days + 750mg test e 10 weeks


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

What do mean by 'sculpting' mate?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

TRAIN REST REST GROWTH GROWTH < 5 day cycle to be sure - you may be lucky and have the recovery and ability to train more frequent, but there are plently more body parts to keep you busy for the 4 days


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

excersizes which bring on the shape of the tricep instead of just dips and close grip bench press which just make the tricep 'bigger'

just wondered if it would help bring my triceps on by doing this.


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

im sorry but i hate resting. i cant help it im hoping because im going to go on cycle il be able to recover,especially with food and rest .. alot of people say rest but i just feel lazy


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

today i'm not doing anything i'm just gonna stay in my bed and watch my triceps grow because I work them out at home wooho wooho woo whooo


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

you can sculpt your triceps by lowerin ur body fat, everything else is building them


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

'sculpting' no copy and pasting of words from mens health please


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dont know mate, arnie himself always advocated 'sculpting'


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

barsnack said:


> 'sculpting' no copy and pasting of words from mens health please


shaping then. dont waste my money on that sh!te

overtraining then ?


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

overtraining


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

overtraining, but everyone is different


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Dont know mate, arnie himself always advocated 'sculpting'


depending what you mean by sculpting, whether its lowering body weight and body fat to bring out the muscle, which is fine, or trying to shape the muscle, which is impossible. You cant sculpt a muscle to a certain shape.

as for training your triceps, id simply stick with something like heavy pushdowns with good contractions followed by slow negatives, then an isolation exercise, perhaps overhead cable extensions or single hand reverse grip pull downs etc.

i also think your forearm size largely comes from bicep exercises, like curls etc.

just my 2pence worth.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

barsnack said:


> 'sculpting' no copy and pasting of words from mens health please


or anchor man


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

'Sculpting' the triceps is possible to a very small degree by using exercises that restrict most of the load to one or two muscle heads only -

Basically any exercise which keeps the upper arm fixed with the elbow pointing down the body (pushdowns, kickbacks) will put most of the load on the external head, any exercise which keeps the upper arm locked with the elbow pointing at 90 degrees from the bodyline (lying extensions/french press) will work the middle head, and any exercise with the elbows fixed and pointed upwards (overhead extensions) will partially isolate the long head.

Exercises like dips, rolling extensions or CGP press involve moving the upper arm so give more all round development.

That's the theory anyway. In practise there is always some degree of overlap, and the triceps shape is mostly defined by genetics and made visible simply through having low bodyfat. By focusing on one head only for a long period of time though you can make a small difference.

As for training them twice a week, no probs at all provided you train with sensible intensity and volume - I certainly wouldn't go to failure for multiple sets each workout.


----------



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

younglad18 said:


> im sorry but i hate resting. i cant help it im hoping because im going to go on cycle il be able to recover,especially with food and rest .. alot of people say rest but i just feel lazy


You need to rest mate, if your pushing yourself hard enough when you workout, regardless of the muscle group, you will rest to recover. I've trained chest today, and tommorrow i will be sore, heaviest thing i will lift tommorrow is my shake!

I'd personally bin that calves forarm abs day, rearrange your training to add your shoulder workout and you will have free'd up 2 rest days. If you feel u need to train still "to prevent this lazy feeling" get out and smash some cardio, drop your bf with a decent diet and you can have everythin "sculpted" not just your triceps.


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> 'Sculpting' the triceps is possible to a very small degree by using exercises that restrict most of the load to one or two muscle heads only -
> 
> Basically any exercise which keeps the upper arm fixed with the elbow pointing down the body (pushdowns, kickbacks) will put most of the load on the external head, any exercise which keeps the upper arm locked with the elbow pointing at 90 degrees from the bodyline (lying extensions/french press) will work the middle head, and any exercise with the elbows fixed and pointed upwards (overhead extensions) will partially isolate the long head.
> 
> ...


thanks yeah well with me training triceps AFTER chest and shoulders they will only get as much energy as ive got left.thanks though i think i will try my routine and im going to keep a log for 3 months and see how i get on


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

smash them once a week. i do mines with back at the min. they get worked doin chest aswell so maybe i am doing them twice a week to some degree


----------

